# UberX driver told woman after sex assault, 'I made you happy'



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...exual-assault-of-customer-20141229-story.html


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

She's got extremely good memory considering her being so sleepy all the time


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> She's got extremely good memory considering her being so sleepy all the time


He grabbed her left hand and placed it in his pants then she pulled her hand away and fell asleep again.How do you fell asleep after that?


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

I love this comment "This goon should sue his barber for giving him such an unflattering haircut".Lol


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

arto71 said:


> I love this comment "This goon should sue his barber for giving him such an unflattering haircut".Lol


He should sue God for giving him a pointed head.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> She's got extremely good memory considering her being so sleepy all the time


Rotflmao


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

arto71 said:


> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...exual-assault-of-customer-20141229-story.html


She cant lie to noboby; indeed this is what she was lookin for


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

“He will not be Ubering anybody,” Judge Peggy Chiampas said.

He'll get Ubered plenty in jail.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

elelegido said:


> "He will not be Ubering anybody," Judge Peggy Chiampas said.
> 
> He'll get Ubered plenty in jail.


He looks like he might be the one doing the Ubering in prison


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

elelegido said:


> "He will not be Ubering anybody," Judge Peggy Chiampas said.
> 
> He'll get Ubered plenty in jail.


I was just about to post that quote, too!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Wonder how many stars he got?


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

*Uber didn't OK Chicago driver charged with assault*
*http://seattletimes.com/html/nationworld/2025352345_apxuberdriversexualassault.html*


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Why was his picture on the app then?


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Why was his picture on the app then?


Who knows?Maybe Uber was/is so desperate to hire left and right they didn't have a time to go through all paperwork .
First and last name is not common, he uploaded his picture with wife's firs and last name.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> 1st & foremost, No one should be mixing Personal with Business. I've had tons of guys hit on me & ask me out. I tell them straight out. No! Let's keep it professional. I wouldn't anyways. My job is more important. Besides I find it unprofessional. Just my opinion.


What if the Fellow was reeaally nice, and it was a super long drive out to the regional wineries, great conversation, he's an excellent listener. You come to the end of a $200 trip and he says something like "I know that tipping isn't encouraged, so may I insist that you accompany me to this lovely restaurant for lunch, then I'll feel better about you driving all the way back home alone".

What would you say Kim Chi? You are tired and hungry from the trip Yes or no?

BTW are you Korean?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> I would starve myself before I would put my job on the line. This is not just Uber. ( All of my past employment as well. ). Yes. I am Korean originally from Seoul.


Once you log off the app, the "job" is no longer part of the equation. Its just you, making a judgement call of whether you are going to share lunch with a well mannered fellow that has indicated he wants to ensure you dont go home hungry.

There are some fringe benifits that you can say yes to in this industry.

You are a little tired, the air is fresh on the Coastal Wine Trail you have taken him on, you find yourself at the Winery he co-owns, there is live Jazz playing in his restaurant. He offers to feed you and you choose to rush back to the tunnels and traffic of Boston?

Loosen up Kim Chi, take a look around and think before you decide. ( the app is off now).


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

To go 


Sydney Uber said:


> Once you log off the app, the "job" is no longer part of the equation. Its just you, making a judgement call of whether you are going to share lunch with a well mannered fellow that has indicated he wants to ensure you dont go home hungry.
> 
> There are some fringe benifits that you can say yes to in this industry.
> 
> ...


to go to lunch skip to page 56. To enjoy drinks by the live jazz go to page 66...


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> 1st & foremost, No one should be mixing Personal with Business. I've had tons of guys hit on me & ask me out. I tell them straight out. No! Let's keep it professional. I wouldn't anyways. My job is more important. Besides I find it unprofessional. Just my opinion.


The guy raped the woman, he didn't ask her out for a date.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

elelegido said:


> "He will not be Ubering anybody," Judge Peggy Chiampas said.
> 
> He'll get Ubered plenty in jail.


POST # 8 / ELELEGIDO: LMAO... YEAH,
and much frenetic Lyfting interspersed
with the type of "rear ending" NOT
covered by State Farm.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Once you log off the app, the "job" is no longer part of the equation. Its just you, making a judgement call of whether you are going to share lunch with a well mannered fellow that has indicated he wants to ensure you dont go home hungry.
> 
> There are some fringe benifits that you can say yes to in this industry.
> 
> ...


POST # 19 / YO! SYDNEY: .... Are both hands
showing? Or is "righty" .... "Down Under"?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Wonder how many stars he got?


Was his car Spotify enabled? If not, he can forget about 5* according to Uber


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Was his car Spotify enabled? If not, he can forget about 5* according to Uber


That's crap too. I drive an older vehicle I bought just for Uber. Doesn't have an AUX for the stereo. I know, I should probably committ suicide, but hey.

I get drunks that wanna use Spotify last night, and I told them I was sorry but I didn't have it. One of the drunk girls says, 'well I wanna hear James Brown.' I wanted to belt out, 'I Feel Good,' but I didn't.

One star for my dumbass, I'm sure. How dare I? I did clear about $2.25 on the ride though. I'm clever like a fox, or maybe more like a brick.


----------



## Schulz (Nov 25, 2014)

These stories will make UBER riders fear UBER drivers. The media has it in for UBER. Even Drudge links to any negative UBER story, and that's because Drudge thinks UBER will blow up this year when a driver actually kills some riders, or a driver is murdered by a rider, and so on.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Schulz said:


> These stories will make UBER riders fear UBER drivers. The media has it in for UBER. Even Drudge links to any negative UBER story, and that's because Drudge thinks UBER will blow up this year when a driver actually kills some riders, or a driver is murdered by a rider, and so on.


It's bound to happen, more likely a driver gets killed by a passenger. 
If that happens I hope uber gets sued for 40 billon dollars.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> What if the Fellow was reeaally nice, and it was a super long drive out to the regional wineries, great conversation, he's an excellent listener. You come to the end of a $200 trip and he says something like "I know that tipping isn't encouraged, so may I insist that you accompany me to this lovely restaurant for lunch, then I'll feel better about you driving all the way back home alone".
> 
> What would you say Kim Chi? You are tired and hungry from the trip Yes or no?
> 
> BTW are you Korean?


Depends on how hot he is... Lol


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Schulz said:


> These stories will make UBER riders fear UBER drivers. The media has it in for UBER. Even Drudge links to any negative UBER story, and that's because Drudge thinks UBER will blow up this year when a driver actually kills some riders, or a driver is murdered by a rider, and so on.


Everyone needs to use better judgement. If a passenger were to get into my car and he was creepy I would cancel the ride.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> It's bound to happen, more likely a driver gets killed by a passenger.
> If that happens I hope uber gets sued for 40 billon dollars.


I hope the judgement is $41 billion, just so they can't come back.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Depends on how hot he is... Lol


It doesn't matter, he OWNS the winery!

And yes, this scenario is WAY different from a rape. I wonder if she wasn't already drugged, why did she keep passing out? Had he picked her up at Bill Cosby's place?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Uber added a checklist in response...
http://chicago.suntimes.com/news-ch...ety-checklist-app-drivers-charged-sex-assault


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> It doesn't matter, he OWNS the winery!
> 
> And yes, this scenario is WAY different from a rape. I wonder if she wasn't already drugged, why did she keep passing out? Had he picked her up at Bill Cosby's place?


Under the scenario presented above it was at a nice restaurant. How did rape get imported into the picture here? .


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Depends on how hot he is... Lol


There we go! A Lady who is willing to make her own judgments!


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> I would starve myself before I would put my job on the line. This is not just Uber. ( All of my past employment as well. ). Yes. I am Korean originally from Seoul.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Depends on how hot he is... Lol


Gem! I'm apalled!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

By far the best article on the subject.

http://jezebel.com/uber-helpfully-give-passengers-tips-on-how-to-not-get-r-1677099749

The best lines in the article...

*Uber has released a "safety checklist" for their riders, which may as well be titled "Not Getting Raped By Our Drivers is Your Responsibility, Ladies." *
*
Or how about displaying some awareness that it's Uber's job to vet and hire appropriately, not a customer's job to escape from a ride un-raped?*

The article does a fantastic job of pointing out how absurd Uber's response is to this imcident.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I hope the judgement is $41 billion, just so they can't come back.


You do realize this has nothing to do with Uber right? The actual partner broke her agreement with Uber and allowed her raping husband/boyfriend to use her account.

This would be no different from a person who rents a taxi allowing their partner to drive the taxi. I almost bet that this wouldn't even be news if Yellow or Checker was the parent company instead of Uber.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

DjTim said:


> You do realize this has nothing to do with Uber right? The actual partner broke her agreement with Uber and allowed her raping husband/boyfriend to use her account.
> 
> This would be no different from a person who rents a taxi allowing their partner to drive the taxi. I almost bet that this wouldn't even be news if Yellow or Checker was the parent company instead of Uber.


You are so full of the kool aid its coming out your ears.

Uber actually admitted on this one they made a mistake not catching this.

This case shows how worthless the background checks are. This is why governments are advocating for fingerprinting.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Gem! I'm apalled!


LOL! I just like to see what you guys will say


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

DjTim said:


> You do realize this has nothing to do with Uber right? The actual partner broke her agreement with Uber and allowed her raping husband/boyfriend to use her account.
> 
> This would be no different from a person who rents a taxi allowing their partner to drive the taxi. I almost bet that this wouldn't even be news if Yellow or Checker was the parent company instead of Uber.


Very true.... that wife is a very sick person as well!


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> You are so full of the kool aid its coming out your ears.
> 
> Uber actually admitted on this one they made a mistake not catching this.
> 
> This case shows how worthless the background checks are. This is why governments are advocating for fingerprinting.


What would fingerprints do to prevent this situation from happening? I'm not saying that fingerprinting is a bad idea though.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> By far the best article on the subject.
> 
> http://jezebel.com/uber-helpfully-give-passengers-tips-on-how-to-not-get-r-1677099749
> 
> ...


Uber clearly needs to invest more money in PR. They are getting killed w/ bad press. I'm not sure how much of this is actually true or just further attempts to smear Uber's reputation (probably by the taxi industry).


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> What would fingerprints do to prevent this situation from happening? I'm not saying that fingerprinting is a bad idea though.


Someone who is criminally minded or just has a anarchistic attitude to law will always find ways around any safeguards.

Just ask Travis!


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Someone who is criminally minded or just has a anarchistic attitude to law will always find ways around any safeguards.
> 
> Just ask Travis!


Very true.... Attorneys have to be fingerprinted and believe me some of them are the most unethical people I know.... LOL


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> What would fingerprints do to prevent this situation from happening? I'm not saying that fingerprinting is a bad idea though.


You are correct - fingerprinting would have done nothing. The person who was approved to drive had nothing to do with the person who committed the rape, in the sense of prevention. I also have no issue with fingerprint verification. The process is simple. I've had it done 3 or 4 times for secure access to data centers (not biometric access, actual background checks).


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DjTim said:


> You do realize this has nothing to do with Uber right? The actual partner broke her agreement with Uber and allowed her raping husband/boyfriend to use her account.
> 
> This would be no different from a person who rents a taxi allowing their partner to drive the taxi. I almost bet that this wouldn't even be news if Yellow or Checker was the parent company instead of Uber.


Nothing to do with Uber?? Are you serious? When the Uber lawyers are offering her money, ask them if it has anything to do with Uber. Uber is already trying to defend themselves by talking about how they do real-time audits, check rider feedback, and the rest of their mumbo-jumbo. They know they are very much involved. The pointed-head dude will go to the slammer, and Uber will pay out their ass. Do you believe they'll do that because they're such a caring and generous company? The client pays *Uber*. How would they not be involved?

If you contract me to build you a house, and I chose to build it using balsa wood and it collapses and kills a family that you're renting the house to, would you think you're involved? If your answer is no - do you wanna buy a house?

If Uber sold the app to the drivers, and only collected money on the app purchases, then you might have an argument. Even then - look at the fact that people are (successfully) suing gun manufacturers just for making a gun that was used by some jackoff to kill someone. There, you could argue that it *really *doesn't have anything to do with Colt or whatever gun-maker we're talking about, and I would back you 1,000%.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> What would fingerprints do to prevent this situation from happening? I'm not saying that fingerprinting is a bad idea though.


Fingerprinting may have prevented the identity fraud that enabled the driver to work for Uber.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DjTim said:


> The person who was approved to drive had nothing to do with the person who committed the rape, in the sense of prevention.





DjTim said:


> You do realize this has nothing to do with Uber right?


The wife's name & credentials were used, and the husband's picture was on the account.

So Uber's lax on-boarding process was a contributory factor in this alleged sexual assault.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The wife's name & credentials were used, and the husband's picture was on the account.
> 
> So Uber's lax on-boarding process was a contributory factor in this alleged sexual assault.


The husband's picture on the account is the problem. Lyft has much tighter procedures for uploading drivers' pics on app.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber safety practices beg for City Council review*

*http://chicago.suntimes.com/opinion/7/71/255355/uber-safety-practices-beg-city-council-review/*


----------

